# Earthsea



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh my oh my.
I was quite excited for this to finally air. 

What a huge disappointment. I don't know what's more embarrasing, the fact that the movie was made, or that an actor like Danny Glover has obviously dropped so low that he had to accept this role.

It was horrible.. and that was only the first 1/2 hour. I couldn't stomach it. I just ended up deleting it off my Tivo after about 45 minutes.

Did anyone actually sit through the whole thing?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Wife and kids are watching it in chunks. I haven't started yet.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I missed the first episode, turned on the second episode. The picture and acting was so abysmal, I changed channels within 30 seconds.


----------



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

I watched a rerun of it on Sci-Fi last night and have to admit I was
hoping for something more interesting.This mini series was pretty lame.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I watched the whole thing (Tivo'ed it), unfortunately. There was nothing else on and it is too cold for grass to grow.

It was pure dreck. A more hackneyed or lame script couldn't possibly have been found. UGH!!!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Even the author is mad at SciFi:

A Whitewashed Earthsea: How the Sci Fi Channel wrecked my books


> The books, A Wizard of Earthsea and The Tombs of Atuan, which were published more than 30 years ago, are about two young people finding out what their power, their freedom, and their responsibilities are. I don't know what the film is about. It's full of scenes from the story, arranged differently, in an entirely different plot, so that they make no sense.


And on her website:


> I wonder if the people who made the film of The Lord of the Rings had ended it with Frodo putting on the Ring and ruling happily ever after, and then claimed that that was what Tolkien "intended..." would people think they'd been "very, very honest to the books"?


I just finished reading the first book, and the story is definately twisted in the mini-series. Scenes from the book are present, but the overall story is entirely new.

Most bewildering however is the transformation of the temple that Tenar is a member of. In the books its an organization DEDICATED to evil, not designed to keep it at bay.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

I sort of felt like I was watching an after school special  Definitely LAME!!


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

The truly pitiful part (of the 45 minutes I actually endured) was Danny Glover doing his best impression of Gandolf... and failing so miserably.

And that fog scene. I won't even start.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

It was pretty bad so no archive!!


----------

